# MacBook: 5ème panne 9 mois: comment le changer?



## infinitesea (28 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

 J'ai un MacBook depuis février dernier, j'en suis moyennement satisfait, d'ailleurs je compte switcher. 

-J'ai eu une première panne moins d'un mois après son achat: ordinateur inutilisable, changement du disque dur
-Seconde panne: même problème
-Troisième problème: la coque se décolle
-Quatrième problème: encore la coque
-Cinquième problème: il vient de se passer, je dois le rerererereramener chez un Apple Store: MacBook reste coincé sur l'écran de démarrage, et encore un futur changement de disque dur donc

Vous l'aurez compris, c'est une exception des MacBook à problème, mais je trouve ça honteux qu'en payant 2 fois le prix pour le même objet de l'autre côté, il marche moins bien que ce dernier. De plus je ne fais pas une utilisation abusive de ce dernier, j'ai 1 Go de RAM, 120 Go de disque dur, rien de vraiment problématique.

A chaque fois c'est 15 jours ou plus d'attente et une perte des données récentes.

Récemment (il y a 2 semaines), j'ai passé plus d'une heure (et non ce n'est pas l'expression!) au téléphone avec un conseiller Apple pour qu'on me le change complètement. Mais avec finesse il m'a fait comprendre que non. Clairement. 

Je ne suis pas venu ici pour me plaindre ce qui servirai à rien, ni exprimer mon mécontentement mais pour savoir que faire pour le remplacer ? Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà réussi? 

Il est encore sous garantie, il bouge rarement de chez moi et lors de ses déplacements il est protégé par une housse!

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## Ax6 (28 Novembre 2007)

soundtrackparis a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai un MacBook depuis février dernier, j'en suis moyennement satisfait, d'ailleurs je compte switcher.
> 
> ...



Revends le, et rachète en un


----------



## momocabries (28 Novembre 2007)

Le revendre après que le DD ait été changé alors... Mais c'est quand même pas top pour celui qui l'achetera si c'est autre chose, et de toute manière il perdra des sous dans l'histoire...


----------



## infinitesea (28 Novembre 2007)

Je ne vais pas revendre un objet qui ne marche pas même si le disque dur est changé, il a déjà été changé 2 fois et une fois de plus bientôt, ce MacBook j'en suis quasi sûr retombera en panne dans 2 mois. Ce que je trouve inadmissible pour un produit assez haut de gamme.


----------



## momocabries (28 Novembre 2007)

soundtrackparis a dit:


> Je ne vais pas revendre un objet qui ne marche pas même si le disque dur est changé, il a déjà été changé 2 fois et une fois de plus bientôt, ce MacBook j'en suis quasi sûr retombera en panne dans 2 mois. Ce que je trouve inadmissible pour un produit assez haut de gamme.



C'est clair...

Gueuler un bon coup peut-être?


----------



## divoli (28 Novembre 2007)

Ax6 a dit:


> Revends le, et rachète en un



Sympa comme conseil. 

"Vend MacBook qui tombe toujours en panne. Toute bonne poire peut me contacter, je veux m'en débarrasser le plus vite possible"


----------



## lifenight (28 Novembre 2007)

Après trois retours au sav, on demande un échange contre un neuf


----------



## anthoprotic (29 Novembre 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> Après trois retours au sav, on demande un échange contre un neuf




Ce n'est pas seulement que pour des problèmes majeurs du genre Carte mère, écran?


----------



## ymathias (29 Novembre 2007)

ce ne serait pas un problème électrique de la carte mère qui planterait le HDD ?
 

En tous les cas je te trouve très patient...

je crois perso que j'aurai déjà pêter un plomb et porter l'affaire dans la presse...
tu es très patient !

Chapeau bas !!


----------



## apenspel (29 Novembre 2007)

Et il a été acheté en ligne, je suppose ?

Franchement, je ne vois pas comment on peut ne fût-ce qu'y penser !?
Je trouve que pour l'achat d'une bécane, il faut obligatoirement avoir un interlocuteur privilégié de confiance. Ça se nomme un revendeur.


----------



## momocabries (29 Novembre 2007)

Certaines réductions et financements ne se trouvent que sur le net.

Tu paies la différence XD ?


----------



## infinitesea (29 Novembre 2007)

Enfin ma patience a des limites... une heure au téléphone avec eux pour rien et en plus aux prix de leurs tarifs... mais bon c'est pas le problème!

Sinon est-ce vrai que trois retour au SAV = un changement? Si c'est le cas je vais jouer là dessus et puis-je demander quelconques intérêts pour mes nombreuses pertes de données et de temps?

Il a du passer plus de temps en réparation que dans mes mains!

Merci en tout cas!

Sinon il a été acheté à la Fnac, mais je le ramène à un SAV Apple, nettement plus rapide


----------



## Fastida (29 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir.
Tu crames l'ordi pour de bon.Je l'ai fait pour un magnétoscope dont l'horloge ne fonctionnait pas,le SAV disait le contraire.J'en ai eu marre de faire des aller retours.Un coup de 220V dans la péritel et j'ai pu le ramener pour de bon.
Bon,pas très honnête,mais des fois..........


----------



## infinitesea (29 Novembre 2007)

Oué... je ne sais pas si c'est la meilleure solution! Il y a un enjeu assez différent entre un magnétoscope et un ordinateur portable!


----------



## infinitesea (29 Novembre 2007)

ymathias a dit:


> ce ne serait pas un problème électrique de la carte mère qui planterait le HDD ?
> 
> 
> En tous les cas je te trouve très patient...
> ...



Aucune idée, mais ça doit être autre qu'un problème de disque dur sachant qu'il a déjà était changé 2 fois. En tout cas je suis très déçu, j'ai un iMac (celui transparent) qui marche toujours malgré quelques ralentissements et j'ai un MacBook tout neuf qui passe sa vie au SAV...


----------



## anthoprotic (29 Novembre 2007)

Fastida a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> Tu crames l'ordi pour de bon.Je l'ai fait pour un magnétoscope dont l'horloge ne fonctionnait pas,le SAV disait le contraire.J'en ai eu marre de faire des aller retours.Un coup de 220V dans la péritel et j'ai pu le ramener pour de bon.
> Bon,pas très honnête,mais des fois..........




Et si ils s'en rendent compte, ils te refusent la garantie et tu te retrouve avec un macbook non fonctionnel


----------



## infinitesea (29 Novembre 2007)

Tout à fait exact sinon d'où sors-tu 3 retours au SAV=changement? Puis-je m'en servir comme argument?


----------



## frolick10 (29 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> "Vend MacBook qui tombe toujours en panne. Toute bonne poire peut me contacter, je veux m'en débarrasser le plus vite possible"



Après échange apple

"Macbook reconditionné, comme neuf..."   vive le refurb!!! 


Bon je dis ça mais j'ai commandé un macbook hier sur le refurb...


----------



## infinitesea (30 Novembre 2007)

J'éspère qu'ils me le reprendront, j'y vais demain je vous tiens au courant! En tout cas merci de vos conseils


----------



## Kant1 (30 Novembre 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> Après échange apple
> 
> "Macbook reconditionné, comme neuf..."   vive le refurb!!!
> 
> ...



J'ai acheté le mien en aout 2006 sur le refurb, j'ai jamais eu aucun souci, comme quoi


----------



## infinitesea (30 Novembre 2007)

Alors que moi je l'ai acheté neuf en 2007 et j'ai eu que des soucis!


----------



## infinitesea (30 Novembre 2007)

Selon vous, qui doit faire le remplacement, le SAV ou Apple au téléphone et par quel moyen?

Chaque camp se renvoie la balle ce qui m'aide pas.

Apple après une heure au téléphone me disent de voir avec le SAV qui me dit de les appeler!


----------



## laf (30 Novembre 2007)

Comme toujours dans ces cas là, une bonne LRAR est beaucoup plus efficace (et moins chère) qu'une heure au téléphone surtaxé. Au téléphone, les paroles s'envolent et les gus front line que tu as sont là pour se débarrasser de toi à moindre frais. Quand tu écris, ça reste d'une part, et d'autre part, tu arrives ailleurs. Appelle une asso de consommateur, ça m'étonnerait beaucoup qu'Apple ait le droit de te ballader comme ça.


----------



## infinitesea (1 Décembre 2007)

Je le ferai si le SAV me refuse un échange.


----------



## David_b (1 Décembre 2007)

Ax6 a dit:


> Revends le, et rachète en un



tu manques pa d'air. 
Et après on se demande pourquoi les occasions ont si mauvaise réputation...


----------



## David_b (1 Décembre 2007)

soundtrackparis a dit:


> Je le ferai si le SAV me refuse un échange.



+1 pour la lettre, avec la mention dun recour à une asso de consommateur ou un truc dans le genre.


----------



## Ax6 (1 Décembre 2007)

Ax6 a dit:


> Revends le, et rachète en un



Pour ceux et celles qui ne l'aurai pas remarqué, d'ailleurs je leur conseille de voir l'ensemble de mes posts sur macgé (plus de 500, bon courage :rateau Il y a un léger ton d'ironie dans ma phrase.

(En même temps je me demande ce qu'aurai dit l'acheteur en allumant le mac )

Enfin bref, suite à un mauvais coup de boule je me demande si j'aurais pas du expliciter ma phrase avec un smiley du genre  ou  ou ok je ----> []


----------



## David_b (1 Décembre 2007)

Ax6 a dit:


> Enfin bref, suite à un mauvais coup de boule je me demande si j'aurais pas du expliciter ma phrase avec un smiley du genre  ou  ou ok je ----> []



oui, parceque  c'est pas "de l'ironie"...
 ou :rateau: colleraient mieux. Edit:  ou un melange, avec En + un "je suis déjà loin", ou "--->[]"


----------



## infinitesea (1 Décembre 2007)

Je l'ai amené il m'ont dit qu'ils verraient avec Apple... j'imagine déjà la réponse!


----------



## infinitesea (12 Décembre 2007)

Comme j'imagine bien... changement refusé car ils ont dit que mon MacBook a un "problème logiciel" mais alors pourquoi changent-ils le disque dur? En plus ils ne m'ont réinstallé Tiger...

J


----------



## bastet93 (12 Décembre 2007)

même probléme acheté un mac book il y a 6 mois (chez ICLG Paris revenduer à éviter)...
 3 pannes !!
1-carte mère
2-baterie
3- disque dur

réponse du SAV d'ICLG prendre une extension de garantie ?????
quel mépris
Ordinateur indisponible pendant 15 jours minimums et aucune excuse du revendeur ICLG ou plutôt
"c'est pas nous c'est MAC"


----------



## Fastida (12 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir.
Je vois que tu n'es pas sorti de l'auberge,après 1 mois de galère.Ben;tu lui donnes le coup de grace   et tu en demandes un autre!


----------



## anthoprotic (13 Décembre 2007)

Fastida a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> Je vois que tu n'es pas sorti de l'auberge,après 1 mois de galère.Ben;tu lui donnes le coup de grace   et tu en demandes un autre!



Un peu risqué, non :mouais:


----------



## cinqcent (14 Décembre 2007)

tu téléphones à l'émission de radio de julien courbet sur rtl.
Des fois j'écoute et ils traitent des affaires moins graves que la tienne. là, on se fout carrément de ta pomme. ou en tout cas, au téléphone , menace les de faire ça.


----------



## infinitesea (15 Décembre 2007)

cinqcent a dit:


> là, on se fout carrément de ta pomme




 le jeu de mot!

J'ai demandé à mon centre Apple l'adresse pour le recommandé... c'est en Irlande... je suis encore loin de mon remplacement...

Sinon quelqu'un peut-il m'éclairer: pourquoi ont-ils dit à Apple que c'était un problème logiciel alors qu'ils ont changé le disque dur. Ca m'intrigue!


----------



## Fastida (15 Décembre 2007)

Encore 2 mois de palabres et il ne sera plus sous garantie.Et là.....


----------



## infinitesea (15 Décembre 2007)

Oui, quand il sera plus sous garantie, à ce rythme là et avec leurs tarifs  j'ai vite fait de payer le prix d'un neuf!


----------



## anthoprotic (15 Décembre 2007)

soundtrackparis a dit:


> Oui, quand il sera plus sous garantie, à ce rythme là et avec leurs tarifs  j'ai vite fait de payer le prix d'un neuf!




Prend un Apple Care


----------



## caunis (16 Décembre 2007)

J'ai eu un poil le même soucis...
J'ai acheté mon MacBook en août 2006... J'ai eu 3 retours SAV (carte mère, 2 fois, et DD) et je me prépare à faire un quatrième retour pour mon graveur, qui ne reconnait plus rien :-/

Et dire que j'ai cassé une très grosse tirelire pour un matos de moins bonne qualité que mon vieux PC tout pourri (mais qui tient depuis 6 ans)


----------



## raphpascual (17 Décembre 2007)

Salut soundtrackparis,

Prends contact avec une association de consommateurs! Grands spécialistes de ce genre d' entourloupette, ils t'aideront à monter un dossier rapidement qui aura infiniment plus de poids que quelques coups de fils passé à Apple de ci de là...


----------



## infinitesea (17 Décembre 2007)

Je ne m'y connais pas trop sur le sujet, quel association de consommateurs puis-je contacter? Ca sera vraiment utile? Merci!


----------



## infinitesea (17 Décembre 2007)

caunis a dit:


> J'ai eu un poil le même soucis...
> J'ai acheté mon MacBook en août 2006... J'ai eu 3 retours SAV (carte mère, 2 fois, et DD) et je me prépare à faire un quatrième retour pour mon graveur, qui ne reconnait plus rien :-/
> 
> Et dire que j'ai cassé une très grosse tirelire pour un matos de moins bonne qualité que mon vieux PC tout pourri (mais qui tient depuis 6 ans)



Sinon as-tu essayé un remplacement...

Je viens bien acheter un Apple Care mais le problème n'est pas là:
-déjà c'est inadmissible que une fois vendu tout les problèmes sont au frais du consommateur, aucun geste d'Apple alors que je suis chez eux depuis toujours et j'achète énormèment de leurs produits
-ensuite à chaque fois c'est 15 jours de réparation
-et puis la perte des données: je fais des sauvegardes mais pas tout les jours...!


----------



## David_b (17 Décembre 2007)

soundtrackparis a dit:


> Sinon as-tu essayé un remplacement...
> 
> Je viens bien acheter un Apple Care mais le problème n'est pas là:
> -déjà c'est inadmissible que une fois vendu tout les problèmes sont au frais du consommateur, aucun geste d'Apple alors que je suis chez eux depuis toujours et j'achète énormèment de leurs produits


Si je peux dire : tu rêves (et je compatis, je parle d'expérience) Apple elle s'en cogne de faire plaisir au client. T'as payé ? Au suivant ! Y a des usines à faire tourner : le SAV ça ne vend pas d'ordi supplémentaire, ça fait seulement des frais.

Sérieux, le SAV Apple m'a toujours déçu. _Toujours_. J'ai même abandonné la pomme pendant presque 10 ans tellement ça m'agaçait (tu vois ça remonte à loin). 
Mais bon, de l'autre côté c'est pas mieux, sauf à payer les mêmes prix que chez Apple... sans le plaisir d'avoir un Mac.


----------



## raphpascual (17 Décembre 2007)

soundtrackparis a dit:


> Je ne m'y connais pas trop sur le sujet, quel association de consommateurs puis-je contacter? Ca sera vraiment utile? Merci!



Il te faut adhérer à l'association locale UFC-Que Choisir près de chez toi.

Apple les connaît bien je pense


----------



## infinitesea (17 Décembre 2007)

OK merci de vos conseils  je vais réfléchir à ca sinon @ david_b peut être que je rêve même sûrlement  mais eux aussi ca leur coûte cher le disque dur, la main d'oeuvre...!


----------



## cinqcent (19 Décembre 2007)

soundtrackparis a dit:


> OK merci de vos conseils  je vais réfléchir à ca sinon @ david_b peut être que je rêve même sûrlement  mais eux aussi ca leur coûte cher le disque dur, la main d'oeuvre...!





je plaisantais pas, tu devrais appeler courbet.
http://www.rtl.fr/radio/emission.asp?dicid=89118
J'écoute ça, forcé, au boulot, et hier t'avais une femme qui les appelait pour se faire rembourser un pantalon a cent euros, et ils ont traité le probleme. resultat, la femme remboursée. Alors ton macbook.
Je pense que si eux passaient en direct un coup de fil au sav d'apple, ton histoire accelererait.
Enfin je dis ça, t'en fais ce que t'en veux.


----------



## infinitesea (3 Janvier 2008)

ai acheté un magazine sur les garanties qui dit que pour le remplacement je dois prouver que la machine était defectueuse avant l achat comment faire ? De plus ils parlent d'une garantie légale de deux ans mais moi j ai toujours entendu parler d un an!


----------



## infinitesea (5 Janvier 2008)

Mmmmh ça a l air difficile


----------



## twinworld (5 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour, 
1. il faut écrire une lettre recommandée à Apple en Ireland avec la mention du nom du revendeur précise, la chronologie des problèmes, les démarches que vous avez déjà faites auprès du revendeur et de leur hotline, annoncer que devant l'impossibilité d'obtenir réparation vous contactez une association de consommateurs.

Apple Sales International
Hollyhill Industrial Estate
Hollyhill, Cork
Republic of Ireland

2. copie de la même lettre à la direction de la Fnac 
Fnac (Siège social)
A l'att. de la Direction
67 bd Gén. Leclerc 
92110 Clichy
01 55 21 57 93

3. écrire une lettre à UFC pour demander assistance et conseil (au besoin les appeler avant pour savoir quelle procédure suivre) avec copie de la lettre envoyée à Apple
UFC (union fédérale des consommateurs)
233 bd Voltaire
75011 Paris 
01 43 48 55 48


----------



## infinitesea (5 Janvier 2008)

merci de cette réponse. Je vais prochainement l appliquer. Pour Apple je dois écrire en français ou anglais ? Je leur précise que j ai contacté l ufc ? 


Un grand merci !


----------



## ekidna (5 Janvier 2008)

Salut a toi,
je viens de lire tout le topic, et franchement c'est pas cool de la part d'apple.

Moi, j'ai un souci avec mon telephone portable samsung (ok, c'est pas apple, mais c'est le même genre d'histoire).
Mon telephone etait sous garantie, quand je l'ai amené en garantie. J'ai du l'amene le 10 decembre, et la garantie finissait le 15. Le probleme c'est qu'il s'arretait parfois quand j'appelais. Je l'emmene en reparation, et la surprise je recois un devis de 250 . (le telephone je l'ai payé 1 , mdr). J'appelle samsung, je leur demande pourquoi je dois payer, alors que c'est garantie. Reponse : c'est la carte mere du telephone, pas pris en garantie. Je deviens fou au bout du fil, je prend rendez vous a 60 millions de consommateur, et la surprise, je dois commencer par prendre ma carte d'adherent, avant quoi que se soit ... 
Je viens d'envoyer un mail a maitre collart (avocat ultra mediatique) et j'attend sa reponse.

Ce qu'il t'arrive, c'est la même chose que moi. Le fabricant du produit en a rien a foutre de ton probleme, ce qu'il veulent c'est vendre. Comme le disait un membre precedent, reparer leur coute cher, c'est pour sa qu'il ne le repare pas. Ils doivent attendre la fin de ta garantie, et apres il te diront, on a trouvé la panne, sa coute 500  (ou quelques chose comme sa).

Bienvenue dans la société de consommation américaine.


----------



## twinworld (5 Janvier 2008)

soundtrackparis a dit:


> merci de cette réponse. Je vais prochainement l appliquer. Pour Apple je dois écrire en français ou anglais ? Je leur précise que j ai contacté l ufc ?


Si vous avez les connaissances suffisantes pour écrire en anglais, faîtes-le. Sinon essayez d'écrire en français avec, si possible, l'objet de la lettre en anglais afin qu'ils comprennent au premier coup d'oeil de quoi il s'agit. Un truc qui dirait "Réclamation contre votre SAV et votre hotline". Si c'était moi qui devais écrire, j'indiquerais ma volonté de contacter l'UFC, je mettrais une photocopie de la facture d'achat de la machine et, si vous en avez, copies des documents reçus lors des réparations (quittance, détail des réparations, etc). Enfin je mentionnerais mes coordonnées téléphoniques et adresse électronique pour qu'ils puissent vous atteindre, si d'aventure ils souhaitaient réagir rapidement.


----------



## infinitesea (5 Janvier 2008)

je me lance en anglais, pour la copie fnac je la traduierais!

Quel est la suite de l histoire avec le samsung? Tu as contacté ufc?

Merci!


----------



## yayel2 (6 Janvier 2008)

Ca m'interesse aussi:

- macbook acheté mai 2006 à la fnac avec garantie 3 ans
- panne de carte mère (beaucoup l'ont connu): immobilisé 1 mois
- panne de batterie: sur secteur pendant 2 semaines
- magsafe cramé (heureusement que j'ai vite vu la fumée, je n'ose pas imaginer si cela était arrivé en mon absence)
- coque écran décollée
- clavier+trackpad bloqués de facon régulière depuis 6 mois, le SAV apple n'a rien pu faire (et l'update de décembre 2007 non plus)
- wifi intermittent (et que le SAV ne blame pas les 36 réseaux auxquels je me connecte)


faut que je remette la main sur mon contrat FNAC, un remplacement de la machine m'irait bien aussi...

sans compter la pietre qualité des matériaux: coque rayée de partout (et il ne quitte pas la pochette néoprène), gommes de soutiens vertes par la chaleur, plastique jauni sous les paumes de main (non je ne fume pas), trackpad lissé....

rien à voir avec la qualité de mon bon vieux powerbook...


----------



## infinitesea (6 Janvier 2008)

ce MacBook n est pas une très grande reussite a ce que je vois... Je suis entrain d écrire la lettre je la metterai en ligne

Merci


----------



## zarathoustra (7 Janvier 2008)

Hi

en ce qui me concerne, mon apple avait un défaut de batterie qui a fait que tout a fondu, coque , track pad dead, etc.... et évidemment je vais me faire voir comme tout le monde. Ah là là, ces macs c'est quand même pas de la super qualité. Fabrication en Chine....


----------



## flotow (7 Janvier 2008)

zarathoustra a dit:


> Hi
> 
> en ce qui me concerne, mon apple avait un défaut de batterie qui a fait que tout a fondu, coque , track pad dead, etc.... et évidemment je vais me faire voir comme tout le monde. Ah là là, ces macs c'est quand même pas de la super qualité. Fabrication en Chine....



va aux US pour suivre une class-action 
sinon, rale sur la dangerosité de la chose (brulure), fait leur peur (car en plus du produit HS, risque humains...)


----------



## infinitesea (7 Janvier 2008)

Oh, je peux tenter dans ça dans ma lettre car c'est vrai que le mien chauffe énormément... 

Mais ce qui me choque c'est que mon SAV "mente", pour éviter un remplacement il dise "problème logiciel" alors que c'est un problème matériel!


----------



## flotow (7 Janvier 2008)

soundtrackparis a dit:


> Oh, je peux tenter dans ça dans ma lettre car c'est vrai que le mien chauffe énormément...
> 
> Mais ce qui me choque c'est que mon SAV "mente", pour éviter un remplacement il dise "problème logiciel" alors que c'est un problème matériel!



pour info, les tout premiers macbook chauffaient, jusqu'a une MAJ soft 
comme quoi


----------



## infinitesea (8 Janvier 2008)

Ah.... bon j'ai presque fini ma lettre...

Quels éléments importants je dois mettre ?

-facture
-nom du SAV et adresse
-mon numéro
-les divers problèmes ou ils verront avec le SAV?
-et euh?


----------



## twinworld (9 Janvier 2008)

soundtrackparis a dit:


> Quels éléments importants je dois mettre ?
> -facture
> -nom du SAV et adresse
> -mon numéro
> ...


oui à mon avis faut joindre les photocopies de vos documents. Pour le détail des problèmes, c'est vous qui voyez. Je mettrais une chronologie des problèmes rencontrés mais formulés pour qu'ils tiennent en une ligne. Je mettrais également la copie de la lettre envoyée à l'association de consommateur.


----------



## lolophoto (9 Janvier 2008)

J'ai eut dss prob avec un power book voici deux ans, aprés trois passages au sav, deux changement de disque dur et carte mémoire, une 20 de mails, une dizainne de coup de fils au soit disant sav mac en irlande, ils ont finit par me le changer. Contre un macbookpro, super non ? Faut dire cela a pris tout de mem 1an et demi........Vive le sav mac. Pour un pro c'st vraiment de l'abus pour ne pas dire +.
Au fait je viens juste d'acheter la deriere mouture macbookpro et le résultat vous pouvez le lire, les lettres qui manque dans le texte ne sont pas des fautes ni des oublis mais bien mon super macbokpro qui déconne + des bugs de la soris qui fige et repart sans crier gare. Réponse du sav, c'est soit disant un bug de Panther, attendez les nvelles mise a jours ou repassez sous tiger, c'est sympa non ????????


----------



## infinitesea (10 Janvier 2008)

C'est tout ce que je dois mettre?


----------



## twinworld (10 Janvier 2008)

soundtrackparis a dit:


> C'est tout ce que je dois mettre?


rien d'autre me vient à l'esprit en tout cas. Et puis avec ces éléments, ils en savent assez pour savoir s'ils estiment votre demande légitime. Et si c'est le cas et qu'il leur manque un document, ils vous le demanderont puisqu'ils auront vos coordonnées.


----------



## infinitesea (11 Janvier 2008)

lolophoto a dit:


> J'ai eut dss prob avec un power book voici deux ans, aprés trois passages au sav, deux changement de disque dur et carte mémoire, une 20 de mails, une dizainne de coup de fils au soit disant sav mac en irlande, ils ont finit par me le changer. Contre un macbookpro, super non ? Faut dire cela a pris tout de mem 1an et demi........Vive le sav mac. Pour un pro c'st vraiment de l'abus pour ne pas dire +.
> Au fait je viens juste d'acheter la deriere mouture macbookpro et le résultat vous pouvez le lire, les lettres qui manque dans le texte ne sont pas des fautes ni des oublis mais bien mon super macbokpro qui déconne + des bugs de la soris qui fige et repart sans crier gare. Réponse du sav, c'est soit disant un bug de Panther, attendez les nvelles mise a jours ou repassez sous tiger, c'est sympa non ????????



Intéressant, quelle procédure as-tu suivi? Recommandé, association de consommateur?


----------



## tapmoron (11 Janvier 2008)

Je compatis, moi après six mois disque dur mort, 
fort heureusement le service mac a marché 
sans problème et mon max a été réparé en 2 jours (durant les fêtes en plus).

Je touche quand même du bois, c est le premier de mes PC qui tombe en panne aussi vite.


----------



## maverick1984 (11 Janvier 2008)

lolophoto a dit:


> c'est soit disant un bug de Panther, attendez les nvelles mise a jours ou repassez sous tiger, c'est sympa non ????????



PANTHER ???? Tu veux dire leopard!!! Parce que si ils t'ont filé un macbook pro avec panther ce sont des....


----------



## flotow (13 Janvier 2008)

tapmoron a dit:


> Je compatis, moi après six mois disque dur mort,
> fort heureusement le service mac a marché
> sans problème et mon max a été réparé en 2 jours (durant les fêtes en plus).
> 
> Je touche quand même du bois, c est le premier de mes PC qui tombe en panne aussi vite.



téléchargement P2P?
oui? c'est normal 
non? c'est pas normal!
sauf si...
disque seagate?
alors, oui, c'est normal quand meme


----------



## infinitesea (20 Janvier 2008)

Maintenant c'est mon écran qui a un problème, il "clignote", on voit le courant passer, l'intensité baisse pour une micro seconde et l'écran redevient normal, ca plusieur fois de suite avec quelques microsecondes d écart sur des périodes écartées dans le temps.

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu ce problème?


----------



## Adi-omg (20 Janvier 2008)

Yep, je me suis déjà tapé ce problème :

- 2 retours en SAV avec changement d'inverter à la clé. Ca réglait le problème... un certain temps.

Maintenant, il recommence un peu mais uniquement en luminosité minimale.  

Acheté y'a 10 mois et neuf.

Ce problème réapparaît chez moi mais apparemment chez d'autres un retour en SAV a suffit.


----------



## normafnor (21 Janvier 2008)

ça m'inquiète beaucoup ce fil avec mon disque dur qui me prévient qu'il va lacher prochainement(smart  échec) au bout de 6 mois...:affraid: 

évidemment,il n'y a pas de fil  "mon mac marche trop bien" mais je trouve que ce genre d'histoire et toutes les péripéties avec le SAV qui en découlent reviennent fréquemment


----------



## infinitesea (22 Janvier 2008)

Ton écran qui scintillait c'était à quelle fréquence ? De temps et temps; en continu?


----------



## Adi-omg (22 Janvier 2008)

Bah au tout début les 2 premières fois c'était de temps en temps du genre 1 fois au bout 2-3heures 4-5 variations de luminosité puis pouf! plus rien.

Au bout de quelques semaines (surtout la 1ère fois), c'est devenu excessif, du genre toutes les 5 minutes des flash rapides de bien 10secondes chaque fois et parfois même lorsque l'écran était à la luminosité maximale.

Là, je touche (un peu mais pas trop) du bois, ça le fait qu'à la luminosité minimale et très rarement sur même pas 1 seconde.

A noter que quand la luminosité baisse, avant de se mettre en veille, j'ai parfois droit à ce fameux flash.

En dehors de ça, jamais aucun problème de disque dur, de coque, ou de je n'en sais trop quoi sur mon MacBook pour ma part.


----------



## infinitesea (22 Janvier 2008)

Ouf moi c'est pas encore ce rythme, j'espere que ca viendra pas!


----------



## infinitesea (25 Janvier 2008)

Mon Mac n'arrête pas de geler, redémarrage forcé nécessaire, ne plus ca fait 2 mois qu'il a pas eu de problèmes, je présent la panne bientôt... mes sauvegardes!

D'ailleurs j'ai réalisé quelque chose! Mon MacBook et ses problèmes m'empêchent de m'en servir complètement puisque je ne peux pas installer Vista. Si j'installe Vista et il tombe en panne, la licence c'est tout pour moi... tiens ceci n'est il pas déjà une des conditions du vice caché complétée? 

"Art. 1641. - Le vendeur est tenu de la garantie à raison des défauts cachés de la chose vendue qui la rendent impropre à l'usage auquel on la destine, ou qui diminuent tellement cet usage que l'acheteur ne l'aurait pas acquise ou n'en aurait donné qu'un moindre prix s'il les avait connus."

Ce qui entraîne légalement: 

"Art. 1644. - Dans le cas des articles 1641 et 1643, l'acheteur a le choix de rendre la chose et de se faire restituer le prix ou de garder la chose et de se faire rendre une partie du prix telle qu'elle sera arbitrée par experts."

Un remplacement!

Non, où est l'erreur! Ici: comment prouver que je ne peux m'en servir complétement ce qui est vrai et que la machine était sûrement déjà déféctueuse avant l'achat? 

Vous allez me dire que je pars loin, c'est vrai c'est bête mais c'est le seul recours du consommateur qui en a marre de payer un produit qui tombera en panne les jours qui suivent et qui entrainera des frais supplémentaires. 

Tiens au passage, ma garantie ce termine demain, ça veut dire qu'à partir de demain je n'ai plus aucun recours, sauf payer leurs forfaits exorbitants. 

Merci!


----------



## normafnor (26 Janvier 2008)

à moins d'essayer de mettre en avant le temps perdu dans les SAV (qui sur l'année ont bien dû te manger quelques semaines et te permettre à juste titre de revendiquer une extension de garntie d'autant)
n'as tu pas jusqu'à aujourrd'hui pour prendre l'apple care: je sais tu n'as pas envie de repasser à la caisse mais vu les tarifs qui vont t'être imposés pour avoir un portable en état de marche...là  tu es tranquille sur ce plan pour 2 ans!


----------



## infinitesea (26 Janvier 2008)

J'y réfléchirai mais comment réclamer son extension de garantie dû à l'immobilisation qui doit être d'un mois je pense?


----------



## normafnor (26 Janvier 2008)

ça ne va pas être simple,tu dois avoir tous les bons de remise au SAV et toutes tes réparations faites sous garantie sont tracées mais il s'agit d'un geste commercial...
en cas de refus tu passes par une association de consommateur mais c'est beaucoup plus long...
c'est pour ça que je te proposais l'option apple care qui les oblige à te trouver une solution pour les 24 mois à venir(mais attention si ta garantie expire aujourd'hui ,ça commence à urger


----------



## infinitesea (26 Janvier 2008)

Oui enfin y a un moment où il faut arrêter d'ignorer le consommateur, déjà le taux de change et maintenant "la contrainte" à prendre une extension de garantie à je ne sais combien d'euros...

Ce n'est même pas le problème de payer la garantie, c'est l'immobilisation et la suppression des données et tout ce qui va avec (licence iTunes Store, licence des logiciels...).

Autrement comment montrer que je ne peux pas utiliser pleinement ma machine ?

Tout façon je viens de voir que ma garantie est finie depuis le 22 donc l'Apple Care, c'est trop tard, tout est trop tard, Apple a réussi à arnaquer un client en le décourageant de toutes démarches avec son adresse en Irelande, avec l'Apple Center qui qualifie les problèmes matériels comme logiciels.


----------



## infinitesea (3 Février 2008)

Pour courroner le tout c'est autour de mon second compagnon Apple de me  lacher... mon iPhone... je reçois les appels mais l'écran ne s'allume plus... en plus j'ai perdu la garantie.

Ai-je pas de chance ou c'est Apple qui décline ?

Je prendrais la deuxième solution...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2008)

soundtrackparis a dit:


> J'y réfléchirai mais comment réclamer son extension de garantie dû à l'immobilisation qui doit être d'un mois je pense?



Tu n'as pas à réclamer ton extension de garantie puisqu'elle est indiquée sur les papiers que t'a rendu la Fnac de combien de temps la garantie a été étendue du fait de l'immobilisation de la machine.


----------



## infinitesea (4 Février 2008)

Oui, c'est ce que je me suis dit...


----------



## infinitesea (15 Février 2008)

Je ne sais plus quoi faire: à l'aide!!

-écran qui scintille régulièrement
-nombreux "gelements"
-applications qui quittent tout le temps
-il rame
-et le wifi se coupe tout le temps pour un arret de quelques seconde ce remet en marche et ainsi de suite, comme l'écran...

que faire ? Je ne peux plus le vendre et maintenant je prends mes distances par rapport à Apple... j'ai peur qu'en achetant un nouveau Mac il m'arrive la même chose...


----------



## Fabou (15 Février 2008)

soundtrackparis a dit:


> Je ne sais plus quoi faire: à l'aide!!
> 
> -écran qui scintille régulièrement
> -nombreux "gelements"
> ...



Je comprends pas avec toutes les pannes que tu as eu, qu'il ne te le remplace plus, même si SAV terminée. Il doit y avoir un pb fondamental genre l'alimentation.
Je sais pas va dans un centre apple si tu es sur Paris et hurle devant tous les clients....


----------



## aliaslilith (15 Février 2008)

j'avais eu le même souci avec mon portable Asus. 5 AR au SAV et toujours des tas d'ennuis. Pour y remédier (la machine a été changé au bout d'1 an...) j'ai téléphoné tous les jours, demandé à parler directement au responsable à chaque fois, envoyé des emails au SAV et au responsable en question (il a fallut pas mal insister pour l'avoir, mais ça a finit par fonctionner) et filmé mon ordi lors des pannes et autres erreurs. j'ai ensuite envoyé cette vidéo au SAV et là ils ont accepté l'échange. Sinon, menace les aussi de contacter une association de consomateur, ça aide. En espérant que tu t'en sortes...


----------



## Fabou (15 Février 2008)

Ouais, faut être bien lourdingue pour qu'ils en aient marre de toi et te le remplace.
Lâche pas l'affaire.


----------



## infinitesea (16 Février 2008)

@ fabou: j'ai déjà crié au SAV  

@ aliaslilith: chez Apple, c'est pas pareil, adresse en Irlande et pour trouver une adresse mail sur le site d'apple pour le contacter faut vraiment chercher, pour les appeller faut attendre un quart d'heure pour que finalement on te dise que c'est pas possible...

Ne sais pas quoi faire autre qu'attendre la prochaine panne, pour avoir un vrai motif ...


----------



## aliaslilith (16 Février 2008)

Moi aussi le SAV Asus était à l'étranger, je sais plus bien où mais à l'étranger. Ca n'empêche pas d'avoir quelqu'un au téléphone, il faut vraiment insister, je pense que c'est la seule solution. Avec l'association de consomateurs.


----------



## infinitesea (17 Février 2008)

Je crois que je suis maudit de la Pomme, hier mon iPhone était à nouveau touché... Un restaure de plus ...


----------



## infinitesea (4 Mars 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! Qu'est ce qu'on me veut! Je viens d'acheter un classic, une oreillete marche mal, il y a une bulle d'air sur l'écran et l'iPod est pas du tout réactif!

... :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2008)

Tu as tenté le kit de survie  : port de la patte de lapin, trèfles à quatre feuilles en bouquet de 50, fer à cheval autour du poignet avant achat de quoique ce soit et éventuellement stage de remise en chance chez un gagnant du loto ?


----------



## infinitesea (4 Mars 2008)

C'est une bonne idée, la prochaine fois c'est ce que je ferai.

 Enfin plus sérieusement je suis tout seul à avoir beaucoup de problèmes ? 

Parce que je ne suis plus tellement tenté par Apple, et le monde des PC ne m'inspire pas plus.


----------



## .Spirit (4 Mars 2008)

soundtrackparis a dit:


> C'est une bonne idée, la prochaine fois c'est ce que je ferai.
> 
> Enfin plus sérieusement je suis tout seul à avoir beaucoup de problèmes ?
> 
> Parce que je ne suis plus tellement tenté par Apple, et le monde des PC ne m'inspire pas plus.



Dis, c'est pas toi qui vis au numéro treize de la rue Houdini avec 13 chats noirs à la maison ? 
T'as pas de chance... en tout cas à ta place, j'aurai débarqué quelque part chez apple (apple center...)


----------



## Frodon (5 Mars 2008)

soundtrackparis a dit:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! Qu'est ce qu'on me veut! Je viens d'acheter un classic, une oreillete marche mal, il y a une bulle d'air sur l'écran et l'iPod est pas du tout réactif!
> 
> ... :mouais:



--- humour ---
Je pense que les produits Apple ont développé une allergie envers ta personne, je ne vois pas d'autre explication 
--- humour ---


----------



## DDTL (5 Mars 2008)

Bah c'est rassurant ça...

Question : y'a-t-il des personnes qui n'ont JAMAIS eu de problèmes avec leur Mac ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

DDTL a dit:


> Bah c'est rassurant ça...
> 
> Question : y'a-t-il des personnes qui n'ont JAMAIS eu de problèmes avec leur Mac ? :rateau:



Un emac, un mac mini, un macbook et jamais aucun problème sauf un KP avec un modem ADSL usb


----------



## Kerala (5 Mars 2008)

Aucun souci de mon côté en 20 ans de mac, soit 5 mac et 2 ipod.


----------



## moirasc (5 Mars 2008)

@ soundtrackparis : 
Hello, je viens de lire cette discussion, et je suis comme toi stupéfait de tout ce qu'il t'arrive...
Néanmoins, as tu effectué les démarches évoquées plus haut ? la lettre recommandée à Apple, le contact avec l'UFC, éventuellement l'émission de radio de Julien Courbet ??​ 
A mon sens, il ne faut en aucun cas lâcher l'affaire... Un Powerbook, c'est pas une babiole à 10 euros, et de plus, la fiabilité étant un argument marketing chez Apple, ton problème ne peut pas être pris à la légère !!​ 
Si vraiment ton ordi est inutilisable, et que tes démarches n'aboutissent pas, voici ce que je ferais :
- Renvoyer ton MB dans sa boîte avec tous les manuels au SAV, accompagné d'une lettre expliquant toute l'histoire et ta déception vis à vis de la marque à laquelle tu as toujours fait confiance, ainsi que toutes les photocopies des factures SAV... et j'attendrai !  
J'ai fait ça pour un MiniDisc hors garantie il y a quelques années dont plus aucun SAV ne voulait entendre parler, et on m'en a renvoyé un neuf !​ 
Néanmoins, vu la responsabilité que ça engage (tu envoies ton ordi sans retour), il faut impérativement que tu aies effectué toutes les démarches régulières possibles avant.



PS concernant la fiabilité Apple : mon père a eu un Mac LC et a un Powerbook G4 ,et n'a jamais connu le moindre souci.
Cela dit, nous avons également des PC à la maison depuis 1990, et en 18 ans, sur au moins 10 PC, nous n'avons eu que 2 pannes de disque dur, (1 DD mort, et une perte d'environ 50% de la capacité sur le 2ème), et une panne d'écran (décédé après 7 ou 8 ans de service intensif...).​


----------



## David_b (5 Mars 2008)

DDTL a dit:


> Bah c'est rassurant ça...
> 
> Question : y'a-t-il des personnes qui n'ont JAMAIS eu de problèmes avec leur Mac ? :rateau:



pas moi :rateau: 
edit: de nombreux Mac passés au SAV...


----------



## infinitesea (10 Mars 2008)

Maintenant on dirait que tout grille à l'intérieur... Ca grésille puis ca gèle.... enfin bon.

Pour le recommandé, l'anglais me réussit pas trop, ainsi je vais l'écrire en français, ils doivent avoir un service special.


----------



## infinitesea (11 Mars 2008)

Euh, que me conseillez-vous de faire, là maintenant, mon Macbook fait un bruit bizarre comme si tout griller a l 'interieur et puis il gèle...et à 97% des cas redemarrage forcé obligatoire... tout ca d'une à six fois par heure, en moyenne deux-trois!

En fait j'ai remarqué c'est surtout la video qu'il le fait réagir de cette façon: eye tv, youtube... vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## David_b (12 Mars 2008)

soundtrackparis a dit:


> Euh, que me conseillez-vous de faire, là maintenant, mon Macbook fait un bruit bizarre comme si tout griller a l 'interieur et puis il gèle...et à 97% des cas redemarrage forcé obligatoire... tout ca d'une à six fois par heure, en moyenne deux-trois!
> 
> En fait j'ai remarqué c'est surtout la video qu'il le fait réagir de cette façon: eye tv, youtube... vous en pensez quoi?


Retour au SAV.
Demande de l'aide à une asso de consommateurs, puisque Apple ne veut rien entendre.
Contacte une émission de TV qui dénonce les pourris ?


----------



## infinitesea (12 Mars 2008)

J'ai contacté un magazine Mac.

Là il devient vraiment inutilisable, je n'ai même plus le temps de sauvegarder avant qu'il grésille. Je peux même pas dire combien de fois il gèle en une heure puisque toute les deux minutes (et encore je suis gentil) il bogue!

Vendredi, retour à la case SAV! :sleep:


----------



## Tox (12 Mars 2008)

Ton revendeur devrait consentir un geste... Il est tout de même en son pouvoir de signaler une machine de m**** à son fournisseur, non ?

En relisant le sujet, je constate que le revendeur n'est pas au courant de la situation. Est-il alors possible pour le pro chargé des multiples réparations de mettre le nez d'Apple dans le caca électronique qui te sert de MacBook ?


----------



## infinitesea (13 Mars 2008)

Demain matin je compte bien y aller. En fait le centre Apple est au courant et le magasin où je l'ai acheté pas vraiment, j'en ai juste parler avec un vendeur du rayon Apple ...


----------



## infinitesea (13 Mars 2008)

Et bah bien sûr maintenant je peux pas sauvegarder mes photos de vacances des Antilles, mes chansons que j'ai acheté sur l'iTunes Store ainsi que mon dossier de 40 pages sur lequel je travaille depuis septembre.


----------



## Tox (13 Mars 2008)

soundtrackparis a dit:


> Et bah bien sûr maintenant je peux pas sauvegarder mes photos de vacances des Antilles, mes chansons que j'ai acheté sur l'iTunes Store ainsi que mon dossier de 40 pages sur lequel je travaille depuis septembre.


Extrais le disque et fais une sauvegarde sur une autre machine.


----------



## adrenergique (14 Mars 2008)

1. Sauvegarde en sortant le disque en effet.
2. Contacte l'UFC Que choisir
3 Ecris un recommandé avec AR à  Apple aux Ulys en leur expliquant de manière détaillée ton (tes) ennuis et tes démarches précédentes. En demandant un _échange standard_ et précise leur clairement que tu as contacté l'UFC pour te renseigner et que si ta demande n'aboutit pas tu leur demanderas de prendre en charge ton dossier. 

Bon courage.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2008)

soundtrackparis a dit:


> Et bah bien sûr maintenant je peux pas sauvegarder mes photos de vacances des Antilles, mes chansons que j'ai acheté sur l'iTunes Store ainsi que mon dossier de 40 pages sur lequel je travaille depuis septembre.



Il y a tout de même quelque chose qui n'échappe. Sur 6 pages as-tu suivi, au moins, un des conseils qui t'ont été donnés et répétés sur 108 messages ?

Le 22/01 tu nous dis que l'écran scintille. Le 13/3 tu viens nous dire que tu n'as pas sauvegardé le boulot fait depuis septembre alors que le 25/01 tu nous parles de sauvegarde...


----------



## David_b (14 Mars 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il y a tout de même quelque chose qui n'échappe. Sur 6 pages as-tu suivi, au moins, un des conseils qui t'ont été donnés et répétés sur 108 messages ?
> 
> Le 22/01 tu nous dis que l'écran scintille. Le 13/3 tu viens nous dire que tu n'as pas sauvegardé le boulot fait depuis septembre alors que le 25/01 tu nous parles de sauvegarde...



+1, surtout sur un machine aussi douteuse. Toujours sauvegarder... _avant_ la panne


----------



## infinitesea (15 Mars 2008)

Je ne sauvegarde pas tout les jours car c'est long, par exemple pour iTunes faut à chaque fois faire le transert de toutes les chansons. De plus Time Machine, je n'arrive pas à m'en servir.

Autrement mon MacBook est bien mort, il ne veulent pas le prendre en charge... à 3 jours près!

Maintenant la question se pose, je rachète un Mac ou un PC? Bien sûr j'aurai plutôt tendance à Mac puisque j'y suis depuis toujours mais ...  

En tout cas merci pour tout  !


----------



## David_b (15 Mars 2008)

soundtrackparis a dit:


> Je ne sauvegarde pas tout les jours car c'est long


moins que de perdre ton travail... Et il existe des softs (en gratuit aussi) qui simplifient et accélèrent ça (genre SuperDuper)



> Autrement mon MacBook est bien mort, il ne veulent pas le prendre en charge... à 3 jours près!


avec tous les aller-retour SAV ??? t'as contacté une asso de consommateurs ?


----------



## thierryk29 (21 Mars 2008)

bonjour
il y a environ 18 mois j'avais acheté à la FNAC de Brest un PC portable Asus qui est tombé en panne 3 fois , les deux premieres fois ils m'ont changé la carte mere, la troisieme fois ils m'ont remboursé le pc
étant donné que pendant la troisieme réparation ils m'avaient pretés un macbook qui m' avait enchanté avec le remboursement de l 'asus j' ai acheté un macbook 
ai je bien fait?
thierry


----------



## Tox (21 Mars 2008)

Oui ! Sans aucun doute


----------



## infinitesea (4 Juin 2008)

Hop en vente en pièces: http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php/product/2664/cat/52


----------



## moirasc (4 Juin 2008)

ça va faire un heureux ça...


----------



## j-j (4 Juin 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il y a tout de même quelque chose qui n'échappe. Sur 6 pages as-tu suivi, au moins, un des conseils qui t'ont été donnés et répétés sur 108 messages ?
> 
> Le 22/01 tu nous dis que l'écran scintille. Le 13/3 tu viens nous dire que tu n'as pas sauvegardé le boulot fait depuis septembre alors que le 25/01 tu nous parles de sauvegarde...


 
Pourquoi ne répond t-il pas a la question?


----------



## twinworld (4 Juin 2008)

si, il a répondu en #111. De toute façon la question n'est plus d'actualité, elle date d'il y a 3 mois.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (4 Juin 2008)

Par contre là le SAV d'Apple... horrible. 
A donner envie de switcher, écoeurant.


----------



## moirasc (4 Juin 2008)

on ne connaît pas non plus tous les tenants et aboutissants...
Y a des trucs louches dans l'histoire.


----------



## infinitesea (5 Juin 2008)

Louche comme quoi?  je sais me servir d'un ordinateur, aucun n'est jamais tombé en panne ni mon nouveau, je ne télécharge pas n'importe quoi... 

C'est clair que cet ordinateur a un défaut, c'est tout. C'est pas moi qu'il faut remettre en question. Et pourquoi je ne réponds pas à quoi, il me semble avoir répondu à tout, je suis même aller au SAV deux jours après la fin de la garantie...:sleep:

Enfin bon je suis satisfait de mon nouveau MacBook qui marche à merveille et pour longtemps j'espère! 

Sinon, combien ca coute un ordinateur comme ca pour pièces? 

En tout cas merci pour tout!


----------



## infinitesea (6 Juin 2008)

Mon nouveau MacBook vient d'avoir un probleme de son maintenu resolu mais ca me fait peur!


----------



## Leced (7 Juin 2008)

Il y a un truc que je ne comprends pas : tu as préféré racheter un macbook plutôt que de prendre un applecare?


----------



## infinitesea (7 Juin 2008)

Quand j'y suis allé c'était trop tard. De plus je trouve que ca devient ennuyeux de remettre les sauvegardes, perdre quelques documents, attendre 15 jours la réparation...


----------



## infinitesea (27 Septembre 2008)

Mon nouveau MacBook marche très bien à part les enceintes, j'ai hâte des nouveaux macbook même si je vais avoir du mal à changer sachant que celui que j'ai fonctionne bien...

Sinon j'ai été bête, la garantie est de 2 ans non? Pourquoi n'ai je pas pensé à ça, enfin maintenant trop tard!


----------



## infinitesea (8 Janvier 2009)

Vous allez rire ce nouveau Mac est tombé en panne... Encore un problème de disque dur.

Et vous allez encore plus rire. Après l'avoir mis 10 jours au SAV je suis allé le chercher ce midi... Il a marché pendant 10 minutes... puis plus rien. Je viens de la ramener enfin le reramener au SAV... Il parait que c'est encore le disque dur.

Bon, face à tout ça j'ai commencé à équilibrer les choses en m'offrant un petit PC qui fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## moirasc (8 Janvier 2009)

Arf... comme quoi, il y a bien qui switchent dans l'autre sens...
Tu as gardé Vista, ou tu l'as désinstallé pour remettre Windows XP?


----------



## infinitesea (8 Janvier 2009)

J'ai Windows XP dessus... Mais c'est sûr que je garde un Mac !


----------



## moirasc (8 Janvier 2009)

quand je vois l'état de la coque du MBP que tu vends, je me dis que cela a peut être un lien avec les pannes réccurentes de tes portables... 
Les DD sont assez sensibles aux vibrations, aux chocs,...


----------



## infinitesea (9 Janvier 2009)

Vous inquiétez pas celui là c'est pas le mien, il est à mon père qui s'est acheté le nouveau MB Unibody! le mien est surprotégé lors de ses rares voyages! Il a pas une rayure, je peux prouver par des photos! Et le SAV m'aurait déjà dit que c'est de ma faute!


----------



## moirasc (9 Janvier 2009)

> Et le SAV m'aurait déjà dit que c'est de ma faute!



Assez pertinent !


----------



## wydad91 (10 Janvier 2009)

DDTL a dit:


> Bah c'est rassurant ça...
> 
> Question : y'a-t-il des personnes qui n'ont JAMAIS eu de problèmes avec leur Mac ? :rateau:



bon même si c'est une question qui est assez vieille je tenais à vous faire part de mes problèmes,
j'ai tout d'abord acheté un imac 17" intel qui fonctionnait tres bien jusqu'à ce que je le revende pour un nouvelle imac 20" blanc que j'ai acheté à la fnac, malheuresement quelques apres... panne lecteur dvd bloqué, ensuite deuxieme panne disque dur deterrioré, troisieme panne disque dur raye les cd, quatrieme panne disque dur émet un bruit bizarre la enfin je demande un avoir ou un échange et on me le renvois reparé (via la fnac).

surprise je decouvre que mon micro ne fontionne plus, cette fois je l'enmene en service agrée apple et j'apprends que le câble du micro a été arraché lors d'une precedente maintenance du sous traitant de la fnac.

donc je demande un échange apple (service client) refuse, donc je me redirige vers la fnac qui refont la demande d'un échange ou d'un avoir.

sa fait 3 semaines que j'attends et le sous traitant ne donne pas de nouvelles car entre temps c'est le sous traitant qui ma mit toutes les prolongations de garantie(le materiel n'est plus garantie chez apple).

maintenant si malgré tout ça il refuse de me le changer ou de me rembourser je ferais appel à une association de consommateur.

je voulais vous parler de ma situation juste pour vous informer. et je suis assez deçu qu'un materiel qui est censé etre de la qualité ressemble plus à une sous marque chinoises.


----------



## moirasc (10 Janvier 2009)

J'ai fait changer le Superdrive sur mon MacBookPro, sous garantie.
Il déconnait depuis le jour où je l'avais acheté et avait fini par ne plus prendre aucun disque... 
-> Drive changé en une demie journée.
Le nouveau fait beaucoup moins de bruit que l'ancien lors de l'insertion/éjection d'un disque, c'est déjà plus rassurant !


----------



## wydad91 (10 Janvier 2009)

attention mon lecteur comme tu as du le voir fonctionnais aussi au debut quand il a été changé mais aubout de quelques mois...

et les marques était pionner ensuite matsuchita, pionner et pionner.


----------



## wydad91 (12 Janvier 2009)

enfin si d'autres personnes on  eu des problemes avec leur mac n'hesité à en parler sa m'interresse j'ai l'impression que la marque à la pomme à perdu en fiabilité snif..


----------



## infinitesea (12 Janvier 2009)

Bah il y a moi ahah!


----------



## TSERGORI (27 Janvier 2009)

wydad91 a dit:


> enfin si d'autres personnes on  eu des problemes avec leur mac n'hesité à en parler sa m'interresse j'ai l'impression que la marque à la pomme à perdu en fiabilité snif..



J'ai également des problèmes avec mon Macbook, acheté il y a un an et 4 mois, le disque dur est mort. J'ai l'impression que nous sommes nombreux dans ce cas.
Apple ne veut rien savoir.


----------



## moirasc (27 Janvier 2009)

En même temps, ça coûte plus rien un disque dur...


----------



## infinitesea (23 Juin 2009)

Bon, je viens de m'acheter le nouveau MacBook Pro, jusque là j'en suis très satisfait, même si la prise Jack a apparemment un problème!


----------



## moirasc (23 Juin 2009)

Mais lol... "François Pignon achète un Mac" :love::rateau:


----------



## infinitesea (23 Juin 2009)

Bon, je vous tiendrais plus au courant!


----------

